# Greetings for a new X595 member



## BobbTodd (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got my 2004 X595 today 47" snowblower and a 62" mower deck. Also has a roll cage enclosed cab with heater and wiper.

I had a Kubota G4200 HST it it was getting a little long in the tooth and I hated mounting the manual attachments.

There were no used Kubotas at my local dealer but they had the JD on consignment.
It's been well cared for and has low hours so it may well be the last one I need.

Bobb Todd
Owen Sound, ON


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well heck, welcome to the forum Bobb! Hows about some pictures huh?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome,Bobb ! Ditto,on the pics ! WE LOVE PICS, HERE !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome BobbTodd,
Sounds like you have yourself a great rig there! Enjoy!
Maybe we'll see you at the Meaford Fair one of these years!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Bobb.. :ditto:..On the pictures.


----------



## BobbTodd (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my new machine


----------



## BobbTodd (Dec 7, 2012)

*Removing Attachments ?*

I didn't get manuals with my X595.

I found on line manuals for the tractor, snow blower, and mower deck. These [to me ] are very difficult to follow. If I didn't know the machine was built in the US, I'd think they were roughly translated from Chinese.

I'm guessing they assume a familiarity with tractors that I don't have.

Does anyone have understandable instructions or could you point my to a video that SHOWS how to mount and dismount the attachments.

TIA
Bobb


----------

